# Kingston DDR3 Memory Frequency World Record With AMD Bulldozer: 3600MHz



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 4, 2011)

DDR3 Memory Frequency World Record With AMD Bulldozer: 3600MHz | Maximum-Tech

*www.maximum-tech.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/AMD-Bulldozer-Memory-Record-Lab501-3600MHz-1.jpg



> AMD Bulldozer FX series makes another memory frequency world record by breaking its own. Matose, an overclocker from Romania and a member of lab501.ro Hwbot team, took DDR3 memory to 3600MHz, yes its 3.6 GHz!! Matose used AMD FX-8150 processor along with ASUS ROG Crosshair V Formula motherboard and 1 GB of Kingston HyperX T1 memory to achieve this amazing speed. Previous record was 3467MHz by an American overclocker. Matose achieved 3600MHz with 10-13-13-31 timings. Both CPU and memory was cooled by liquid nitrogen (LN2) during the overclocking session.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 4, 2011)

if nothing else, AMD FX are at least good in breaking records.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2011)

The only place where AMD pwns Intel is breaking world records  Not that I am complaining


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 4, 2011)

Go AMD go! Break more records & provide lesser performance in general use.


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Go AMD go! Break more records & provide lesser performance in general use.


what is "general" use?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 4, 2011)

I guess Benchmark and real world performance.


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2011)

that's exactly what "general" use isn't.


----------

